# New Cartridge Problem Lexmark x4550 Printer



## Royal Blue

I have replaced both the black and the colour cartridges on my Lexmark x4550 and now the screen on the printer says Right Cartridge incorrect and Left Cartridge incorrect. I have checked both several times and I cannot see anything wrong with the way I have fitted them.

Please help, I’m desperate


----------



## ScOuT

I have that same model sitting on my desk...try these steps in order.

1. Take out both cartridges and make sure you purchased either both photo or normal ink cartridges. There is a difference between the two. I had the exact same issue and found out that a photo cartridge and a normal color one can not be mixed in different slots.
  - Photo cartridges you will only need one installed on the left side.
  - Normal ink you will need two installed (Black on left and color on right) 
  - Black is #23 and color is #24

2. Make sure you have removed the sticker from the head of the cartridge. 

3. Snap them back in.

4. Open Lexmark Studio and try to print.

Write back and let me know if this worked or helped.


----------



## johnb35

You know what, I have the same printer and had the same issue when I had to switch out my first cartridge in the printer.  I called Lexmark and they had me unplug the printer for about a minute and then plug it back in and everything worked fine after that.  Must be a bug with the printer.


----------



## Royal Blue

Thank you to both of you for your suggestions! 

But nope! No good!

I shall never, ever purchase another product of this make. Trouble, trouble, trouble at every (unexpected) turn!

Much obliged

RB


----------



## johnb35

Did you purchase genuine lexmark cartridges or did you buy them at a discounted place on the web?  Some printers don't like those generic cartridges.


----------



## Royal Blue

johnb35 said:


> Did you purchase genuine lexmark cartridges or did you buy them at a discounted place on the web?  Some printers don't like those generic cartridges.



Funnily enough, the first batch I bought were purchased on the web. I didn't know that even though the site (and packaging) stated that they were 'for use with Lexmark X4550' when fitted the printer 'wouldn't talk' to them! 

So, I counted my losses and bought the second batch from WH Smiths so they are a genuine Lexmark product!

I have so many important documents to print off today I wish I have just let the printer run on dry, although patchy at least I got something to work on!

Any other suggestions anyone?


----------

